# Had to drag home another project CWC Roadmaster



## 3step (Feb 21, 2017)

CWC Roadmaster. C Serial number. Cw stamp. New Departure model D. Searching  for a manufacture date/model name/ any more info. Thanks


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 21, 2017)

Wrong fenders wrong chain guard wrong seat nice lil starter though.


----------



## 3step (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Syclesavage. Any guesses on the model? It has alot in common with the Luxury Liners, except it doesnt have the springer front end. I thought the "double diamond" paint/decal      on  the  downtube (?) would give it away, but I havent been able to find anything close.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 22, 2017)

Late '47 build. Kinda thrown off by the true straight bar though. What brand rear tire is that?


----------



## 3step (Feb 23, 2017)

1947, Great info. Thank you. Tires are shot and I assume had been replaced at some point. Rear is a Schwinn Cruiser, front is Duro. Did most '47 CWC/Roadmasters have the curved tube?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

Cw stamp should make it a 1949.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

This is a 47, notice how both upper bars are curved? A 47 would not have the Cw stamp after the serial no.I believe the 49 had the Cw stamp after the serial no, then in 1950 it was 50Cw, then 51Cw and so on.


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 24, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 427052 This is a 47, notice how both upper bars are curved? A 47 would not have the Cw stamp after the serial no.I believe the 49 had the Cw stamp after the serial no, then in 1950 it was 50Cw, then 51Cw and so on.



Damn son, you've got that bike looking good


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

Big difference Huh? Still tempted to go with black walls on it, then I see the picture and I have mixed emotions.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 24, 2017)

I have the correct set of fenders for sale for this bike. If you are interested you should send me a PM. I might have a chain guard too.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

The truss rods appear to be off something else as well, Colson maybe?


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Cw stamp should make it a 1949.



No, not necessarily. I've seen  both suffixes Cw and ACw on 49 bikes. Phil Marshall notes state CW were 47 -49. His frame is odd as a true straight bar that usually shows up later, '50 and beyond, but the serial places it as a '47. 1952 is where the guessing stopped as they included the year with the CW suffix. Does your 47 have a J stamp?


----------



## 3step (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the input! Seems like "C" serial number may be a little bit of an oddball. This screen shot was from Phil Marshall, early in the CWC serial number thread.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 25, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> No, not necessarily. I've seen  both suffixes Cw and ACw on 49 bikes. Phil Marshall notes state CW were 47 -49. His frame is odd as a true straight bar that usually shows up later, '50 and beyond, but the serial places it as a '47. 1952 is where the guessing stopped as they included the year with the CW suffix. Does your 47 have a J stamp?



B99943


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> B99943




B stamp with no suffix, 1943.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 25, 2017)

There was also a small run of A and B serial numbers in 47 from what I understand. The B serial was used in 37, which this bike is not. Then again in 43, and yet again in a small batch in 47. at least that's from gathering info from guy's like CWCMan  and others on here, I'm far from an expert that's for dang sure. Lol.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> There was also a small run of A and B serial numbers in 47 from what I understand. The B serial was used in 37, which this bike is not. Then again in 43, and yet again in a small batch in 47.



A, B and C but with Cw suffix. Where did you find the small batch info?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 25, 2017)

Manuel reprint of ABC Services shows they had a run of B serial bikes from Feb,47 to May, 47. I don't know.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 25, 2017)

Honestly that's just what I've heard from a few other members, I personally can't confirm that, I was trying to pin down the build date on mine in the above picture a while back. So are you still thinking mine could be a 43? I'm still learning, so I'm all ears seriously.


----------



## wallace bettes (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is one I picked up don't know much about it, can anyone help thanks


----------

